# Good Day from the mighty metropolis of Sooke



## YotaBota (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm another retired hobbyist type with a new toy. I started playing with a Sears 109 a couple of years ago (inherited from my grandfather) moved up to an Atlas 618, then to a Logan 400 that I reconditioned and now I have a SM 9" Utilathe.  The gear box and power feeds are a definite step up. I made a new cross slide nut this afternoon and next is the screw to go with it.
Not sure how much I will be able to contribute but I'll do what I can to pay back what I learn from the site.
Mike


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome aboard Mike.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome from Victoria!


----------



## Tom O (Jan 11, 2020)

If ya see the game warden say hi to my brother Roy!


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome folks.
Tom - will Roy be wearing his Sookabilly flannel tuxedo or is he from away?


----------



## Brent H (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey YotaBota!  I am a hobbyist who is trying to retire so I can play with my toys more!  Woo Hoo - Welcome!


----------



## Tom O (Jan 12, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Thanks for the welcome folks.
> Tom - will Roy be wearing his Sookabilly flannel tuxedo or is he from away?



Well he’s never left BC we all grew up in Victoria so I’d say the Sookabilly flannel tuxedo.
Just my brother and I came out here looking for work due to Victoria’s Newley weds and nearly dead theme! 
I might be coming out that way apperantly there is a Wedding invite in the mail.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome YotaBota!


----------

